# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Virus i ri qe shkakton probleme

## HoteL-MadriD

JU LUTEM, PERCILLENI KETE PARALAJMERIM TE SHOKET/SHOQET E JUAJ, PERSONAT QE KONTAKTONI:

Ju duhet te jeni ne dijeni gjate diteve vijuese:

Te mos e hapni asnje porosi me fajllin e bashkangjitur te quajtur
*"Invitation"* pa dallim se kush ja ka derguar, eshte virus qe hap Olimpic
Torch i cili "djeg" te tere hard diskun C te kompjuterit tuaj. 

Pra mos e hapeni as nje lloj emaili qe ju vijn ne posten elektronike tuajen, sepse mund te jete virus. Kuptohet nqse nuk e njiheni EMAIL-in atehere mos e hapeni.

Kujdes.

----------

